# Firing up the 1991 2WD D21 after 18 months...



## @ti2de (Nov 10, 2006)

Got home from Afghanistan a couple months ago, and just now getting all aspects of my life together, to include working on a vehicle for winter.

I bought my 1991 D21 new, it has 110K now , and has seen better days. Never garaged, so the body is rusted below the doors and above the rear fenders, even with that dealer lifetime protection package *snort*, but man... that engine fires up every time, the ride is nice, and the heater stays hot.

I'm really glad I found this forum to find answers to some burning questions...

- best place to get dealer parts at a reasonable price?
- body integrity - put on new panels, or drive it till it dies?
- any other crazy maintenance issues with this model?

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey, welcome to the forum.

-Discounted dealer parts are at EverythingNissan.com - Nissan OEM Factory Parts Accessories Altima Frontier Maxima Sentra Titan Xterra 350Z


-Your truck has only 110K, so I would fix the body panels (I have the same problem). Waiting for the truck to die could be a long one. 

-As far as other issues go, you have to list the engine and transmission info.


veesix


----------



## @ti2de (Nov 10, 2006)

*thanks for the fast response!*

My engine/tranny combo is a KA24E / 5 speed manual.

Better to go with dealer panels, or some JC Whitney action?

FYI, I found another parts site, cheapestpartsonline.com


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Again, welcome aboard. I too had a '91 D21 HB KA24E 5sp since new. Mine was a K/C 2WD. Hell of a daily driver too. If you have any local clubs you might be able to get decent dealer discounts on both parts and services. I still have the FSM if you need any information. 

Enjoy, Z


----------



## tcrote5516 (Sep 30, 2006)

At 110 miles, you would be riding around on a (semi rotted lol) chassis...just waiting for the engine to die. ITS A NISSAN ! P.S. Thanks for your work overseas!


----------

